# Waterproof GPS for a Kayak



## BloodStripe (Aug 31, 2015)

My wife and I went out and bought a few kayaks over the weekend. I want to pick up a handheld GPS and a personal locator beacon as we do plan on open ocean kayaking. 

I would like to spend $250 or less on the GPS as I want a beacon for both her boat as well as mine. This led me to a Garmin GSMAP 64. Does anyone have any experience with one or a similar type item? 

My only requirements are handheld, waterproof, ability to load maps, track our usage on a computer after we plug it in, and the ability to preprogram our routes.


----------



## Gunz (Aug 31, 2015)

I've had Garmin GPS handhelds that I've been happy with. And they're affordable. Just how far out in the "open ocean" do you intend to kayak? My advice, as an old salt who's been sailing, boating and fishing offshore since childhood, is: the ocean can kill you.


----------



## BloodStripe (Aug 31, 2015)

Haha. Yes it can. 

Truthfully I don't know that answer yet. We have no plans to bluewater as of right now, but in a year or two that may change. Nothing crazy like Florida to the Bahamas, but I could see a mile or two off shore for now. 

I'll leave the bluewater travel for a sailboat adventure.


----------



## Teufel (Sep 6, 2015)

Just get a clear waterproof bag.  I've been doing over the horizon amphib ops for 13 years now (ironically we have four kayaks in our company inventory) and I don't trust factory water proofing.  I usually double bag my GPS (just like you should do if you ever visit Thailand) with two sea to summit bags or DUI bags.


----------



## RetPara (Sep 22, 2015)

I use Backcountry Navigator on my android phone in a water proof phone case.  Dumped the kayak a few times and the phone works.   I would HIGHLY recommend a good hand pump and some other self recovery type stuff.  

What kind of kayaks did you get?


----------

